# Anyone going to Louisiana for Gustav Clean up?



## dljrconkle

Michigan Licensed builder work slowing here in Mi. ready to go where the work is at. have a small crew available ready to meet any building needs (roofing 
siding, repairs, remodel, building, clean-up) what ever needs to be done. let me know if you still need people, need to know some details.

Don Conkle
[email protected]


----------



## JMCLAND

My husband and a small team with debris trailers, bobcats, chainsaws ect. are already in Baton Rouge, They are not getting paid what was didcused before arival. Any new contacts if any one has would help. Not making enough money to come back to Florida. They would like to stay. [email protected] Thanks, Erin


----------



## HeathCase

Have 26 Yard dump trailer, Bobcat, multiple chainsaw and lots of tools willing to work. From Louisiana or will travel. Contact me 832-317-0628
Heath


----------



## bew102

I am interested in going down and doing some work as soon as possible. Work has come to a hault here and I am open for anything. 
Please call 410-603-2162 or email me @ [email protected]
Bob Weaver


----------

